# Registry key not getting deleted



## g_goyal2000 (May 9, 2007)

Hi guys.
I use WinXP Pro SP2 with latest updates installed.
I'm facing very strange problem.
I used a software called RockXP which is basically a Windows XP Key Changer.
I used it change my Windows XP key 2 times.
Now, there are 2 entries in my registry in the following location:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\WPA\*Key-3HFYCVKFXVR6VJM823DM9*
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\WPA\*Key-CJ27J3P2XV9J9JCPB4DVT*
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\WPA\*Key-JTQKT68H63DJ9BCJV4YK4*

One of them is the one that was created while installing Windows. The rest 2 by using the software.
Now, because of them my system hangs a few times & takes a lot of time while scanning for Automatic Updates.
So, I tried deleting them (bold ones). But the problem is, they're not getting deleted.
I get a warning saying: Error deleting key.
There is no option in that software to delete those keys.
I'm the admin of my system.
Is there any way to delete these registry keys/entries?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 9, 2007)

Right-click on the key and select "Permissions" and make sure ur account has proper permissions.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 10, 2007)

U'r not getting it guys.
Anyway, I seem to have found the solution here.
*www.msfn.org/board/index.php?showtopic=52005

Haven't tried it yet.


----------

